# Pictures of my three girls



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I put up new pictures on my facebook

http://www.new.facebook.com/album.php?a ... =655415748


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Angie is looking AWESOME! lol :thumb: 

I am sooo repeating that breeding with Xcell.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a rear shot I want to show you I think her escucheon is pretty high but what do I know :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here you go --- what do you think?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol I like her face. 

I think it looks very nice, but I am still new to this. Oh and I am a bit biased. lmao


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

of course of course.

I never did get any pictures of her next to Mia -- she is half her size already! 

she is in her next growth spirt and I can hardly pick her up anymore (well I can but she doesnt like it as much since it is getting more and more awkward for me.) I use to just "toss" her over the fence when she was done eating her grain. Now I have to open the gate and lead her though


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would love to know what a "high escutcheon" is supposed to look like on a dry doeling. . . . I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for. :shrug: Angie does have nice-sized teats and they are placed close together, so that's great. She should be pretty easy to milk when the time comes for that. She's very pretty!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks --- I am so pleased with her! 

I cant wait to milk her, those teats are going to be a nice size I do believe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love your goats staceyRoop really nice......... :thumb:  :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

aw thanks.

I should be getting my new girl soon --- if we can just be available the same days at the same times! my stupid work schedule is getting in the way :hammer:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I was just going to ask if you talked to the breeder about the new goat! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well if she is anything like her mom then those teats will be huge and she will keep producing well after the kids are weaned. Xcell is still giving me a fair amount of milk. 

I have to say Xcell's udder is my favorite of all my girls so far. Good placement on teats, nice size, could express a little easier but Angie's sire may have helped with that. It's also socked on there. That udder doesn't go anywhere when she is full. Also, she milks right out, not much udder left when I am done milking.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, they look so pretty!! Mia is such a pretty girl and she looks feisty!! Sw'P and Angie look very pretty with their coats growing out and Angie does have a nice high escutcheon...can't wait to see your new girl amongst them, she'll fit in just fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes Mia is so fiesty --- living up to the meaning of her name "mine" everything she thinks is about her! :roll:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> living up to the meaning of her name "mine" everything she thinks is about her!


I have one EXACTLY like her!! The world revolves around Lyla (according to her) and if it doesn't revolve around Lyla, she will pester you until it does! :roll: Gotta love them!! 

I'm still confused on the high escutcheon?? Anyone have any comparison pics, by any chance???


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet goats you have!!!
Your Mia must be like my Rosie. The world revolves around her.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's not bad. A high escutcheon needs to be wide too and its the distance from the vulva to where the udder will fill in. The more distance there is the less height in the rear udder she will have. So the least amount of space between the vulva and udder is best.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for explaining that SGM, that makes perfect sense! Thanks!


----------

